# Hi I am Buck from SC



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Buck, welcome from the west coast.
Sorry to disappoint you but Varroa mites will be you're #1 enemy, SHB probably #2 keep the hives heavily populated.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Buck were is Hampton SC?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


> My other hobbies include vinyl signs

That is one I have never heard of as a _hobby _...


----------



## BuckH (Mar 12, 2013)

Lower SC, draw a line between Beaufort, SC and Augusta, GA and we are about half way.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site Buck! I know where Hampton is! All you had to do was tell them it is the watermelon capital of the world! Well.....one of them anyway. lol My wife is from Olar and I'm from Williston. She still has relatives in Denmark and Bamberg. Good luck with the bees this year. I am getting my first 4 packages in 2 weeks.

Hank


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Buck!


----------



## BuckH (Mar 12, 2013)

Lazer128 said:


> Welcome to the site Buck! I know where Hampton is! All you had to do was tell them it is the watermelon capital of the world! Well.....one of them anyway. lol My wife is from Olar and I'm from Williston. She still has relatives in Denmark and Bamberg. Good luck with the bees this year. I am getting my first 4 packages in 2 weeks.
> 
> Hank


Great! Are you a member of the Edisto Beekeepers? We have a meeting in Orangeburg either this week or next week. Great group with a lot of usable experience.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

BuckH said:


> Great! Are you a member of the Edisto Beekeepers? We have a meeting in Orangeburg either this week or next week. Great group with a lot of usable experience.


You may have missed it but we are located in the Upstate. Moved here in 1979 after living in Aiken for two years after graduating from Clemson. Parents have sinced passed and we don't get down that way very much at all. My wife and I joined the Pickens County Bee Keepers Assoc. and enjoy the meetings when we can remember to go! lol


----------



## Blackwater Bees (May 7, 2012)

Welcome. I'm an hour of so north of you, straight up '95. I've had a lot of friends work at the hospital in Hampton over the years, they all tell great stories about the M Farm @ Yemessee. You are correct on the SHB. Once the temps get up in the low 100's, they're hell on wheels, especially if you have melon or cucumber fields around you. They hatch in 4 days, slime the comb in another 1-2. Booming hive to empty slimed box in less than a week.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello Buck, welcome


----------



## BuckH (Mar 12, 2013)

That's interesting, I am a Physician Assistant and worked at the hospital since the early 70s.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

BuckH said:


> That's interesting, I am a Physician Assistant and worked at the hospital since the early 70s.


which hospital?


----------



## BuckH (Mar 12, 2013)

Hampton Regional Medical Center, used to be Hampton General.


----------

